# Frill Neck Lizards



## hunterschamps (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi guys. 
Im interested in frill neck lizards and have been doing a fair bit of reading on them. But i'd like to hear from owners themselves and have a few questions.
Do your frillys require any additional care compared to a bearded dragon for instance? 

What are their housing requirements & will they appreciate an outdoor enclosure (im located in northern vic)? 

Are they a dosile animal once handled for a period of time?

Any questions that can be answered would be great! Cheers, Paul.


----------



## ddubtoille (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Paul, I have 2 Northern Territory frillies. The care is quite similar to beardies they just need a taller enclosure. I have my 2 x 7 month old frillies in a 150cm tall by 45cm by 45cm enclosure and I think it's too small for the 2 of them. 
Mine have been raised well with lots of handling and they are very tame and will sit on my shoulder and aren't aggressive in anyway at all and I hand feed them with tongs everyday. i have however had a NG frilly in America which was much more skidish and I have heard quite a few people who after having theirs for 4 or 5 months still can't hold theirs (which really doesn't make sense to me they must be scared of them or something)
i have a branch up against my bedroom window that they will sit on all day
here is them earlier today






99% of their diet is insects so they often won't eat veggies like beardies and that's really quite normal (I still put veggies in for mine a couple times a week even though I never really notice any getting eaten) as long as your giving them a variety of insects and dusting with calcium and vitamins they will be fine. 

mine don't really care for a water bowl so I have to spray them, and they will drink water then. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. 
Elliot

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and when it comes to outdoor enclosures, I think they benefit from them well as long as it's secure so they don't get out or get taken by anything. The breeder I got mine from let all hers out 3 times a week for a few hours each time in a screen enclosure. 
I haven't taken mine out yet as I'm still setting mine up


----------



## hunterschamps (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome looking pair ya got there!

Was in reptile city in adelaide and the guys there had some males for sale, from what i can make out they are qld locality from the colors. 

Heres a photo, very royal looking fella!


----------



## ddubtoille (Oct 5, 2013)

That's a big boy! I'm no expert on distinguishing the different locals but I would say its a Northern Territory or at least a NT/QLD cross. Looks quite red to be a QLD
and keep in mind they all look different. The 2 I have a brothers but look quite different one has a really red frill (the one in front in the photo) and the others frill isn't that red
this is the other ones frill





but that one that's frill isn't that red his body is a lot more red than the other one, and their colour changes throughout the day at night when I check on them they are really light in colour and the red stands out more like an orange
Like this





but earlier that same day he looked like this


----------



## hunterschamps (Oct 6, 2013)

Was a very big boy, 2 years old. I didnt ask the locality at the time. You've got some fantastic looking specimens there tho. Do they get aggressive towards each other both being male?

Still curious if anyone victorian/southern nsw/sa keep their frillys in an outside enclosure?


----------



## ddubtoille (Oct 6, 2013)

I've only seen them flare up at each other once and that was when I first put them in their enclosure and only had 1 branch at the time and one walked over the other and he wasn't too impressed with that, but all he did was flare up for a second then get over it. I feed them together and occasionally one will get a little over excited and try climbing on the other to get to the food but they don't get aggressive towards each other or anything. Now there is 3 big branches so they just stay on their own branches. 
Sometimes they don't. 






the breeder I got mine from was in Sydney so as mentioned they put them outside.


----------



## hunterschamps (Oct 7, 2013)

Appreciate all your info mate, if possible could you pm me some details of the seller? Ill be a while off getting anything, got a lot more research to do yet.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2013)

If your like me, and enjoying spending time with the lizards and keeping there husbandry impeccable then you won't find them hard to care for. However if you want something less maintenance i would go for a beardie or gecko. 
Ive 6 frillys at the moment, three young-ins and three adults. everything is housed separately apart from two babys. 
biggest thing with the young ones is spraying, they need it to help shed and seem to enjoy drinking the dripping water as apose to a water bowl however a water bowl is still a must. They like a hot basking spot and high UV with vertical ( or close to it) branches for perching. 
All my adults eat from forceps, and most of the time the young ones do aswell but they do have days where they prefer to go for moving insects. 
Substrate i use a sand/coir peat mix which works perfectly for me. 
If you have any specific questions let me know. 

excuse the rotated photo.


----------



## Mroads75 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a Qld frilly, male, 8 months old, and I also have 2 adult beardies.....like others have said, husbandry similar to beardies, but need a tall enclosure. I handle mine frequently  I had wanted a frilly for a long time and did my research too, definitely my favourite lizard 

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 298164

my Frill Neck Lizard


----------



## 4x4brumby (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi guys we are also looking into getting some frillies. Just finding it a bit hard to find a breeder of NT form frillies. 
We were talking a while back to Michael and Jason from Reptile City about the four frillies they have and apparently they are NT form frillies and are from a breeder in NSW. 
I have built a tank 1800h x1200w x 600d with about 8 vertical branches going from the base almost to the top I was wondering what you guys think about the size would it suit 2 adult frillies? 
Any info/advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks Ellis


----------



## ddubtoille (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good size to me, it is quite difficult to find them, I came across 2 x 2 year old males and 1 "pair" an 8 year old male and a 2.5 year old female I was almost tempted but the male is just too old. And all the ones I found for sale had to be shipped. 
I recommend just emailing every place you find that advertises that they sell them, even if they aren't advertising any tat the time hey often will have one they are willing to sell as most keep some young to add more females to their breeding colony and when they get old enough to sex and realize they have a male it needs to go somewhere. 
Im still searching for a female, if I can't find one ill probably end up buying a couple hatchlings and hope for a female in December when most are hatching.


----------

